# the best book wheelbuilder



## nyanyin (Nov 13, 2013)

what the best book wheelbuilding?
the art of wheelbuilding, the bicycle wheel?
which is your favorite book the wheels ?


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

Wheelbuilding book for building bicycle wheels


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Jobst Brandt's book, The Bicycle Wheel. The first half explores the forces acting on a wheel from an engineering perspective, but it's not too dry-mostly from a practical perspective.

Understand the mechanics of a wheel's strength will help you build stronger wheels.

The second half is all about lacing and truing wheels. Very easy to follow.

There are even chapters devoted to how to calculate spoke lengths.

Another bonus is, I have it in hardcover, so it's a quality, lifetime reference.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

jmorgan said:


> Wheelbuilding book for building bicycle wheels


+1 on this

I read it recently and it was pretty good.


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

Good to see some positive feedback on Roger Musson's book. I've been thinking about purchasing it and am heartened to read that it's getting good reviews.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

jmorgan said:


> Wheelbuilding book for building bicycle wheels


There's no contest here IMO. Roger Musson's  wheelbuilding e-book is the best. I own most of the books and articles on the market and I've read what I don't own. Wheelbuilding is my passion and Roger's book is the best. And here's something no other book can do - all future updates are FREE. Beat that with a paper book. Roger's on the *sixth* edition. Have it printed and spiral-bound at your local stationary store.


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

mike t. said:


> there's no contest here imo. Roger musson's  wheelbuilding e-book is the best. I own most of the books and articles on the market and i've read what i don't own. Wheelbuilding is my passion and roger's book is the best. And here's something no other book can do - all future updates are free. Beat that with a paper book. Roger's on the *sixth* edition. Have it printed and spiral-bound at your local stationary store.


this^^^^^ +1000


----------



## TheMilkMan (Apr 30, 2012)

I agree with Mike T. I built my first wheelset recently using Roger Musson's e book and Mike T's website as a guide. Roger's book is well written, easy to follow and understand, and takes any fear about wheelbuilding away.


----------



## Bog (Feb 2, 2005)

Roger Musson's book "Professional Guide to Wheel Building" is what I started with and his explanations for lacing and tensioning are probably easiest to follow for a newbie wheel builder (me!). 

However, Gerd Schraner's "The Art of Wheel Building" and Jobst Brandt's "The Bicycle Wheel" are also interesting reading and filled in a few gaps from Roger Musson's book. It's also interesting to see the different ways of doing things which can also broaden your knowledge base if you are interested.

One thing I don't particularly agree with in Roger Musson's book though is his advice on not needing a tensiometer. I struggled with getting tensions correct using the plucking method until I bought a Park TM-1. I appreciate though that others might have a different opinion on this.


----------



## Heuston (May 23, 2013)

Bog said:


> Roger Musson's book "Professional Guide to Wheel Building" is what I started with and his explanations for lacing and tensioning are probably easiest to follow for a newbie wheel builder (me!).
> 
> However, Gerd Schraner's "The Art of Wheel Building" and Jobst Brandt's "The Bicycle Wheel" are also interesting reading and filled in a few gaps from Roger Musson's book. It's also interesting to see the different ways of doing things which can also broaden your knowledge base if you are interested.
> 
> One thing I don't particularly agree with in Roger Musson's book though is his advice on not needing a tensiometer. I struggled with getting tensions correct using the plucking method until I bought a Park TM-1. I appreciate though that others might have a different opinion on this.




+1

I've just built up my first wheelset and read all three of these books before the build and ended up following Musson.


----------



## daniell (Apr 12, 2002)

Does anyone have experience with the Master Wheel building video?

Amazon.com: Master Wheelbuilding: Bill Mould, LLC Flat Tire Films: Movies & TV


----------

